# Are you people serious?



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

We are serious. And don't call us Shirley.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

At 80% less.

#fubrn


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


Dead serious.

Next question


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Are you people serious? Uber on!


Are we serious? Are you joking?
 Guber on!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yes.. I drove a cab when I was younger..
Sooo.. Did you come here to whine about the whiners?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Cab driver works a shift using the owner of the shares’ car. 

Uber Driver makes their own hours and does not have to wait for the peior shift to bring th Car in or ask to leave early.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
"best ride ever"
"this cabbie rocks"
"My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
"I wish my spouse was as cool as my cabbie"

Uber/Lyft took everything that was wrong with the cab industry and reversed it:
Cab - smelly car, Uber/Lyft - clean cars
Cab - unfriendly service, Uber/Lyft - friendly drivers
Cab - take the long route, Uber/Lyft - pax can see where they're going
Cab - wait forever for pickup, Uber/Lyft - pick up in minutes
Cab - talk to disgruntled dispatcher first, Uber/Lyft - technology cuts out the middle man
Cab - drivers drive like maniacs (so I've been told), Uber/Lyft - monitored by acceleration/decelaration speeds.
Cab - treat pax like chit, Uber/Lyft - rating system keeps attitudes in check.

We can go on forever with the differences......

Oh and the number of pax who take Uber/Lyft vs the number of pax who took cabs are staggering.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Oh that reminds me!
I had a pax last week that told me how he was forced to take a cab a few days prior (his company would pay for a taxi but not Uber).. said he’d never felt so un-safe in his life.. The driver was “rude and scary” ... Also said that all the times he’s taken an Uber, everyone was either “very nice and professional” or at least “mostly nice and professional” ..

So yah.. It’s pretty obvious why taxi companies are going out of business..


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more.


Thank you for your historical bio. Was this back in the day when you were pulling your Rickshaw?


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Gasoline-powered taxicabs began operating in Paris in*1899*, in London in *1903*, and in New York in *1907*.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I already purchased a statute on Ellis Island. I even got a receipt in the mail to prove that I own one!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

That's why you're Gübr


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

2Cents said:


> At 80% less.


That is to the driver, only. Uber and Lyft tack on all sorts of fees. Those fees vary wildly even for the same trip (....and the public used to cry about never paying the same fare twice from Downtown or Capitol Hill to National Airport). Many times, not only is it not that much less than a cab, it is MORE than a cab.



Hrcabbie2 said:


> You're a*n illegal, underpaid, uninformed, unprepared and underequipped* cab driver people


FIFY



Irishjohn831 said:


> Cab driver works a shift using the owner of the shares' car.Uber Driver makes their own hours and does not have to wait for the peior shift to bring th Car in or ask to leave early.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This is entertaining fiction. Now I know how The Donald feels about "fake news".^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I own my cab. I work whenever, wherever or if I want. My cab is outside my house and ready for me to drive it whenever I want to drive it. I do not have to wait for anyone or ask anyone's permission.



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
> "best ride ever"
> "this cabbie rocks"
> "My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
> ...


This is also entertaining. My Uber Taxi customers have left five star comments similar to those quoted poster cites. What is more entertaining are the horror stories that my Uber Taxi customers tell me about their experiences in Uberhoopties with GPS-hugging drivers who have at least four near misses in a five minute trip. I get the same stories from street hails.

Uber Taxi is not available in Rhode Island, but it is in Boston. When Uber users discover it in the Capital of Your Nation, they are quite pleased.

FIFY

Now, of course, if they get me as their UberX driver (I have a different car that I use for UberX), they do not suffer the indignities of riding in an unvacuumed Uberhoopty with a GPS hugging driver. How do I know Uberhoopties are unvacuumed? Simple: you can not pay for 2018 car washes and 2018 mechanic bills on 1979 cab rates. Fortunately, my UberX car is still under warranty.



Uber's Guber said:


> I already purchased a statute on Ellis Island. I even got a receipt in the mail to prove that I own one!


Yes, but you have not come back for your bridge. It is still here waiting for you, all that you need do is bring the money. Bring the cash; I mark the receipt *PAID*.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

IERide said:


> Yes.. I drove a cab when I was younger..
> Sooo.. Did you come here to whine about the whiners?


No not whining, just laughing



IMMA DRIVER said:


> Gasoline-powered taxicabs began operating in Paris in*1899*, in London in *1903*, and in New York in *1907*.


Transporting people for money goes back 400 years, research a little further


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more





Hrcabbie2 said:


> Transporting people for money goes back 400 years, research a little further


You specifically said cab driving has been going on for over 400 years.


----------



## MasterOfWoke (Jan 25, 2018)

400 YEARS LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Maybe you should look up when cars were first invented bud.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Our IRS tax code is: Taxi / Limousine driving.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dead serious.
> 
> Next question


Dead serious? About what? You make lots of money with Uber? You reinvented the wheel for less money? You have a magical cost free car? You didn't any other question I asked but you want the next question?



Uber's Guber said:


> Thank you for your historical bio. Was this back in the day when you were pulling your Rickshaw?
> View attachment 199949


Unfortunately for you that person probably makes more money than you


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicab#Hackney_carriages said:


> "....The first documented public hackney coach service for hire was in London in 1605.[10] In 1625 carriages were made available for hire from innkeepers in London and the first taxi rank appeared on the Strand outside the Maypole Inn in 1636.[11] In 1635 the Hackney Carriage Act was passed by Parliament to legalise horse-drawn carriages for hire...."


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

IERide said:


> Oh that reminds me!
> I had a pax last week that told me how he was forced to take a cab a few days prior (his company would pay for a taxi but not Uber).. said he'd never felt so un-safe in his life.. The driver was "rude and scary" ... Also said that all the times he's taken an Uber, everyone was either "very nice and professional" or at least "mostly nice and professional" ..
> 
> So yah.. It's pretty obvious why taxi companies are going out of business..





IMMA DRIVER said:


> Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
> "best ride ever"
> "this cabbie rocks"
> "My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
> ...


Those excuses are too old. Read what is posted on this site. Uber drivers are no better than cab drivers, maybe worst since you have the technology to screw the passenger more than a cab ever did.



Cableguynoe said:


> You asked if I was serious. I answered your question affirmatively.
> Why are you confused?
> It was your question.


I my post asked multiple questions. What is it you're dead serious about?



Cableguynoe said:


> You specifically said cab driving has been going on for over 400 years.


Wow, I'm sorry my intent was transporting people for money, generally known for years as cab driving,

400 years, taxi, cab, Uber, Lyft, horses, whatever



Cableguynoe said:


> You specifically said cab driving has been going on for over 400 years.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


Yes cab drivers who are paid one fourth as much money, turn our personal vehicles into rolling shitboxes, don't receive the standard 20% tips on top of the $40 fare to go 10 miles, and then DON'T get to turn in the car at the end of the shift.

We are more like frigging SUCKERS ON WHEELS.

To quote my CLUELESS AF millennial pax from last week to whom I gave a ride to LAX on the condition that he'd tip me (because there's no way in hell I'm driving to the airport otherwise) "I don't think people are aware that they're supposed to tip their Uber drivers."

REALLY??!! I MEAN, *REALLY* ??!!

(I clarified the fact that yes, people ARE aware and DO tip their Uber drivers, but for some bizarre reason, HIS generation seems to be slow on the uptake...in other words, they're clueless and rude by not tipping yet their excuse seems to be a resounding "We don't _know_ we're supposed to tip." So, now they know. I mean, that excuse only works until they're told that yes, yes they ARE supposed to tip. Then after that if they continue with the clueless routine, they're simply rude and inconsiderate and truly lacking in basic human decency. Grow the F up, please.)


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Sometimes things are what you make of it.Fuber is greedy and irresponsible too though.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yes cab drivers who are paid one fourth as much money, turn our personal vehicles into rolling shitboxes, don't receive the standard 20% tips on top of the $40 fare to go 10 miles, and then DON'T get to turn in the car at the end of the shift.
> 
> We are more like frigging SUCKERS ON WHEELS.
> 
> ...





Julescase said:


> Yes cab drivers who are paid one fourth as much money, turn our personal vehicles into rolling shitboxes, don't receive the standard 20% tips on top of the $40 fare to go 10 miles, and then DON'T get to turn in the car at the end of the shift.
> 
> We are more like frigging SUCKERS ON WHEELS.
> 
> ...


You put that quite well, I don't partake in the business anymore, but I did quite well before Uber, nice cab, good service, fair pay, those days are gone, hope something changes that allows those of you who still participate to profit from what used to be a good job. All cab drivers and cabs weren't as they have been portrayed, but that is now mute, hope things change for you all for the better, but I doubt it


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

PMartino said:


> We are serious. And don't call us Shirley.


So Oveur is under Unger, and Unger is under Dunn?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Yes cab drivers who are paid one fourth as much money, turn our personal vehicles into rolling shitboxes, don't receive the standard 20% tips on top of the $40 fare to go 10 miles, and then DON'T get to turn in the car at the end of the shift.
> 
> We are more like frigging SUCKERS ON WHEELS.
> 
> ...


Agreed.
I mean seriously, what is it that these Millenials do?
I think the next time a Millenial waits on me at a restaurant I will absolutely pull the whole I thought the tip was included bit..


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

2Cents said:


> Agreed.
> I mean seriously, what is it that these Millenials do?
> I think the next time a Millenial waits on me at a restaurant I will absolutely pull the whole I thought the tip was included bit..


Believe it or not, tips were not a major source of income for cab drivers before uber, the amount charged was appropriate for the service rendered, tips were just an appreciated bonus, a good cab driver made his or her money on the road, and all was good, a moving cab makes money, maybe with Uber that would work if not for the ridiculous rates and your car expenses, just not sustainable, robot cars for hire aren't happening tomorrow, Uber just crushes the drivers with fluff, maybe it will change, but millennials keep looking for the easy buck, so good luck


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I asked one once do you think I made money taking you 40 minutes on a toll road in my suburban for $8.24?
What is your major again?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You specifically said cab driving has been going on for over 400 years.
> You're obviously not the sharpest member of this forum.


I believe that Spartacus drove a chariot for hire 2000 years ago. Emperor Nero is rumored to be a good tipper.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Dropking said:


> I believe that Spartacus drove a chariot for hire 2000 years ago. Emperor Nero is rumored to be a good tipper.


Nope, Nero was a 1.8 pax at best, he kept demanding gum, water, and an aux cord!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


You sound bitter and angry. Are you the cabbie who laid on his horn for literally 60 seconds because I encroached on your cute little taxi zone? Or the cabbie who threw a cup of coffee all over my car because I don't know why. So much anger, so many unresolved issues.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Agreed.
> I mean seriously, what is it that these Millenials do?
> I think the next time a Millenial waits on me at a restaurant I will absolutely pull the whole I thought the tip was included bit..


Agreed!

"Oh, you expected a _tip_? On TOP of the hourly wage you earn?" (Which, by the way, we as Uber drivers don't even earn ourselves. I _wish_ we made an hourly minimum wage.)



Dropking said:


> You sound bitter and angry. Are you the cabbie who laid on his horn for literally 60 seconds because I encroached on your cute little taxi zone? Or the cabbie who threw a cup of coffee all over my car because I don't know why. So much anger, so many unresolved issues.


So wait - you were waiting/dropping while driving Uber/Lyft in a _taxi_ zone? One specifically intended for taxis? Why?? Why oh why?? Please tell me you're not one of those rideshare drivers who literally stop mid-driving in lanes to pick up your pax just because the pax expects you to. Or just stops, puts blinkers on, and blocks 100% of traffic for pax to exit your vehicle rather than pulling over to a legal and safe spot like we're supposed to....

Those rideshare drivers need a lesson in how to drive rideshare...

And a taxi driver threw coffee on your car and you truly don't know why? Not even an inkling? Maybe you were in his drop-off or pick-up zone again? Taxi drivers don't normally throw coffee on another person's car just _because_.

Please elaborate.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Yea... but you're your own boss.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Believe it or not, tips were not a major source of income for cab drivers before uber, the amount charged was appropriate for the service rendered, tips were just an appreciated bonus, a good cab driver made his or her money on the road, and all was good, a moving cab makes money, maybe with Uber that would work if not for the ridiculous rates and your car expenses, just not sustainable, robot cars for hire aren't happening tomorrow, Uber just crushes the drivers with fluff, maybe it will change, but millennials keep looking for the easy buck, so good luck


Really? I always tipped my cab drivers 20% minimum, usually more, hoping it would make his life a little easier. I can't imagine how much money I spent on taxi tips alone in my life.

I wish I learned this 3 decades ago.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

> So wait - you were waiting/dropping while driving Uber/Lyft in a _taxi_ zone? One specifically intended for taxis? Why?? Why oh why?? Please tell me you're not one of those rideshare drivers who literally stop mid-driving in lanes to pick up your pax just because the pax expects you to. Or just stops, puts blinkers on, and blocks 100% of traffic for pax to exit your vehicle rather than pulling over to a legal and safe spot like we're supposed to....
> 
> Those rideshare drivers need a lesson in how to drive rideshare...
> 
> ...


You sound confused. I can't add any more, except the pax who was in my car cursed him a good one and tipped a fiver!


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Dropking said:


> You sound bitter and angry. Are you the cabbie who laid on his horn for literally 60 seconds because I encroached on your cute little taxi zone? Or the cabbie who threw a cup of coffee all over my car because I don't know why. So much anger, so many unresolved issues.


No, none of the above, not angry nor unresolved, no issues either, read all posts



Julescase said:


> Really? I always tipped my cab drivers 20% minimum, usually more, hoping it would make his life a little easier. I can't imagine how much money I spent on taxi tips alone in my life.
> 
> I wish I learned this 3 decades ago.


Actually yes, tips are and will always be appreciated, but before Uber were never expected, the trip price was what it should be


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropking said:


> You sound confused. I can't add any more, except the pax who was in my car cursed him a good one and tipped a fiver!


Not confused, but certainly curious as to why various taxi drivers seem to be so pissed off at you. Hence my questions. But since you "can't add any more" I suppose I'll have to live without knowing what you did to cause their actions towards you.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Not confused, but certainly curious as to why various taxi drivers seem to be so pissed off at you. Hence my questions. But since you "can't add any more" I suppose I'll have to live without knowing what you did to cause their actions towards you.


passive aggressive posturing is a downer. Did you have a bad day?


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Taxi drivers, cab drivers, Uber drivers, third world country rickshaw drivers, carriage drivers from 1600 England, all the same people, not the same business today folks, technology has destroyed a profitable job, thank you corporate as*holes for your contribution


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Unfortunately for you that person probably makes more money than you


Only when he's illegally long-hauling his pax.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


I took cabs in the past, but have consistently taken UBER/LYFT once they became available.

I would not have considered driving a cab prior to driving for UBER. The negative (and rightfully justified) stereotypes of cabbies is not worth taking on.

Cabbies are the lowest form of life and are generally illiterate losers with zero sense of hygiene. The good UBER/LYFT drivers provide a great service to society. The bad ones are former or current cabbies.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Believe it or not, tips were not a major source of income for cab drivers before uber, the amount charged was appropriate for the service rendered, tips were just an appreciated bonus, a good cab driver made his or her money on the road, and all was good, a moving cab makes money, maybe with Uber that would work if not for the ridiculous rates and your car expenses, just not sustainable, robot cars for hire aren't happening tomorrow, Uber just crushes the drivers with fluff, maybe it will change, but millennials keep looking for the easy buck, so good luck


I don't know...

where you were cabbing...butt...

When I last drove a cab...2004...Key West...

The daily lease was $165 plus gas..8>O

The average for a 12 hour shift...

Was $100...That amount...

Was usually made by tips...

Tips are SO IMPORTANT...

Whether you cab...OR...Uber...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I don't know...
> 
> where you were cabbing...butt...
> 
> ...


I recently discovered that you can "like" people's comments. I almost Liked this one; in truth I like all of your comments and everyone else's as well. I just feel that my first official Uberpeople Like has to make a bigger impact.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
> "best ride ever"
> "this cabbie rocks"
> "My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
> ...


Just, LOL @ you.

I only agree with the cab taking long to pick you up.

I've had trash service on both sides and had crazier drivers in Uber. Some Ubers were filthy too and had drivers miss exits on the highway because they weren't paying attention to the gps.

One Uber driver even lit up a cigarette while he was taking me to work. Smelled awful.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Ribak said:


> I took cabs in the past, but have consistently taken UBER/LYFT once they became available.
> 
> I would not have considered driving a cab prior to driving for UBER. The negative (and rightfully justified) stereotypes of cabbies is not worth taking on.
> 
> *Cabbies are the lowest form of life and are generally illiterate losers with zero sense of hygiene. * The good UBER/LYFT drivers provide a great service to society. The bad ones are former or current cabbies.


Really...

Not that I agree with OP's original post but what does it mean for an Uber/Lyft driver that used to be a taxi/cab driver?

Are they still the lowest form of life and generally illiterate losers with zero sense of hygenie? Using their personal cars instead of the company issued/leased automatically turns around bad hygenie? Automatcally makes them a winner?

See...

I don't particularly have anything against cabs. I took tons before Uber, mainly because there was a period of my life where I was sick and under 18; and I had to go to the hospitals/doctors often...and no my working parents couldn't take me.

I don't have an issue with cabs, except for those who would deliberately make the meter go up, by getting lost...I think that's the one expectation I had...if you drive for a living you should know how to navigate the city like it's the back of your hand, especially if it's to major hospitals like UCSF.

Or the ones that would pretend their card reader doesn't work and want to use their square reader or accepts cash only.

But I take Uber for the convenience and yes, because it's a cheaper rate. I'll be honest. The convenience outweighs it for me and while the cabs eventually got on the app train-they still don't have as many cars on the road as Uber does with ridesharing.

If you take black, than I guess it's a fair statement on your part that you prefer Uber/Lyft over cabs based solely on the driver. But let's be honest, you also prefer the pricing.

Which leads me to the whole cab vs Uber/Lyft thing... Uber started as a company meant to disrupt the cab industry. Even if it's guised under a technology company. They thought there should be a better way to order a car... Uber actually use to cost more than a taxi (during surge) or comparable to a taxi, when it first started.

Than Uber quickly realized that they can't get enough of the market share to really grow because, *ding*ding*ding*... people do not want to pay those rates.

You have the birth of lower rates and pool.

That still isn't enough because...

Now we have pool express.

I get that for most people here, it's hard to see beyond your circle or circumstances and you may say things like, if you can't afford to tip, don't ride.

While I may not disagree..the only way to get Uber to be an everyday, everybody thing was to lower the price as much as it has, because the model is not sustainable when you think about the average American and what they can afford on a daily basis. Yet without growth...Uber is going to die and fade away.

so cab drivers who got driven out because Uber has lowered the price so much (think of Walmart opening up next to a mom and pop shop) may be making comments...

But that doesn't make them illiterate or a loser. I actually think Uber drivers should be like cab drivers and demand for more, more in wages, more in support.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
> "best ride ever"
> "this cabbie rocks"
> "My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
> ...


Uuumm all those things that you listed for cabs has also happened in uber/lyft.


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I believe that Spartacus drove a chariot for hire 2000 years ago. Emperor Nero is rumored to be a good tipper.


Spartacus died 71 B.C. Nero would not be born, even, for another one-hundred-eight years (A.D.37). He would not rule for another one-hundred-twenty-five years (A.D. 54; he ascended to Emperor upon the assassination of Claudius in A.D. 54). Nero actually lasted fourteen years. General Galba deposed him in A.D. 68. Nero committed suicide. Galba would not last the year. His nest two successors, Vitellius and Otho would not make it to the end of that year, either.



Ribak said:


> Cabbies are the lowest form of life and are generally illiterate losers with zero sense of hygiene. UBER/LYFT drivers The bad ones are former or current cabbies.


This is total, complete and absolute _*NONSENSE*_. It is _*FALSE*_. It is full of nothing but _*LIES*_.

If a cab driver is supposed to be so damned "illiterate", how is it that I, a cab driver, know about Spartacus, Nero, Galba, Vitellius, Otho, Trajan and the Year of the Four Emperors? I know about them because I read about them not only in English, French and Italian, but also in the languages of their contemporaries: Latin and Greek. Not bad for an "illiterate loser cab driver", -eh?

I take a bath every day, shampoo with Nexxus or Head and Shoulders and wash using Ivory soap. I put on clean clothes every day that I washed in hot water and Arm and Hammer laundry soap. I brush and floss daily and even use toothpaste: my favourite brands are Crest™ and Pepsodent™. How is that for "Zero" sense of hygiene?

My cab goes to the car wash once weekly, as the traditional interpretation of Title Thirty One requires, I take my UberX car to the car wash once weekly as well. I keep a Dustbuster™ in my trunk and use it when the passenger decides to use my cab or UberX car as his private trash can. In fact, I am so illiterate that I thought to consult my accountant about writing off the cost of the Dustbuster™ on my taxes, which I pay (I also pay property taxes on the home that I own in the Capital of Your Nation, one of the highest priced real estate markets in the country). Why not buy a Dustbuster™ for your UberX car and ask your accountant if you can write off the cost of yours?

If you are looking for a "loser", you might try looking someplace other than behind the wheel of a taxicab. In fact, the place in which you might look you can find in certain areas of the place in which you live, assuming that driving for Uber has not put your domicile beneath some bridge. .......but then, given the nature of some of your posts, you might live beneath that proverbial bridge, anyhow.......................................

See? I even know what a "domicile" is. Not bad for an "illiterate loser", -eh? Would you like a breakdown of the etymology of that word? (SEE? I know how to use all sorts of fifty dollar words. .........and here I had thought that "illiterate losers" had problems with words that have more than one syllable.)

Oh, and my UberX and Uber Taxi ratings are both above four-point-eight.......................My Uber Taxi rating is higher than is my UberX, but only slightly.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Really...
> 
> Not that I agree with OP's original post but what does it mean for an Uber/Lyft driver that used to be a taxi/cab driver?
> 
> ...


Ribal's comment is obvious hyperbole. You don't take a knife to a gunfight, so he has responded to a topic that is incendiary and insulting to rideshare drivers in an appropriate fashion, imho.

And there is great truth to the comment. SF has lost two-thirds of their taxi drivers in the last six years for good reasons, which have to do with cost but also SERVICE. Taxi service in SF sucked before Uber. Taxis would not cover the western side of the city, and the poor areas, and the cars stank and drivers were rude. The sooner they are all gone the better.

The character of typical taxi drivers is exemplified by the original topic as posted, and our own experiences trying to avoid cabbies who feel entitled to taxi zones and market street and airport arrivals, and like to throw full cups of coffee on my car for no reason.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Spartacus died 71 B.C. Nero would not be born, even, for another one-hundred-eight years (A.D.37). He would not rule for another one-hundred-twenty-five years (A.D. 54; he ascended to Emperor upon the assassination of Claudius in A.D. 54). Nero actually lasted fourteen years. General Galba deposed him in A.D. 68. Nero committed suicide. Galba would not last the year. His nest two successors, Vitellius and Otho would not make it to the end of ......


 Thank you for sharing. I actually believe it was Nero's great great grandfather, Supernero, who tipped Spartacus. My bad.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> .Thank you for sharing. I actually believe it was Nero's great great grandfather, Supernero, who tipped Spartacus. My bad.


Nero's biological great-great-grandfather was Lucius Domitius Ahenobarbus. The first mention of him in history is in 70 B.C. when he was a witness against a crooked and cruel Governor of Sicily, This Governor was named Verres and was Governor of Sicily during the Spartacus war (properly called the "Third Servile War). Thus, L. Domitius Ahenobarbus had reached adulthood when Spartacus and his followers were terrorising Campania (Napoli was then, and still is, the chief city of Campania).

The general who put an end to Spartacus' revolt was M. Licinius Crassus, then the richest man in Rome. Julius Caesar was one of Crassus' subordinates in the campaign against Spartacus. The rank that he held was equivalent to a modern day Lieutenant Colonel. If Caesar's traditional year of birth of A.D. 100 is to be believed, Caesar would have been twenty-nine at the time.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Nero's biological great-great-grandfather was Lucius Domitius Ahenobarbus. The first mention of him in history is in 70 B.C. when he was a witness against a crooked and cruel Governor of Sicily, This Governor was named Verres and was Governor of Sicily during the Spartacus war (properly called the "Third Servile War). Thus, L. Domitius Ahenobarbus had reached adulthood when Spartacus and his followers were terrorising Campania (Napoli was then, and still is, the chief city of Campania).
> 
> The general who put an end to Spartacus' revolt was M. Licinius Crassus, then the richest man in Rome. Julius Caesar was one of Crassus' subordinates in the campaign against Spartacus. The rank that he held was equivalent to a modern day Lieutenant Colonel. If Caesar's traditional year of birth of A.D. 100 is to be believed, Caesar would have been twenty-nine at the time.


Fascinating. So are you saying it was this Lucius cat who tipped Spartacus for chariot rides, or was it his evil half-brother Dufus?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Fascinating. So are you saying it was this Lucius cat who tipped Spartacus for chariot rides, or was it his evil half-brother Dufus?


No, it was Tuitius Avis Chloreon who bashed Catulus Sylvester Puddeus with a large warhammer. Spartacus was selling the hot dogs and the spectators tipped him except for the guy who wanted mustard but Spartacus put onions on it instead.

It should be noted that Spartacus was not selling popcorn or peanuts since those are American vegetables, thus they were not known to the ancient Romans. Further, Catsup was not available for the hot dogs, as tomatoes are an American fruit, thus, again, not known to the ancient Romans.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Ribal's comment is obvious hyperbole. You don't take a knife to a gunfight, so he has responded to a topic that is incendiary and insulting to rideshare drivers in an appropriate fashion, imho.
> 
> And there is great truth to the comment. SF has lost two-thirds of their taxi drivers in the last six years for good reasons, which have to do with cost but also SERVICE. Taxi service in SF sucked before Uber. Taxis would not cover the western side of the city, and the poor areas, and the cars stank and drivers were rude. The sooner they are all gone the better.
> 
> ...


You have your opinion I have mine. I was being equally appropriate in my response to his...I wasn't being serious with those questions obviously.

Again, I speak from my EXPERIENCE riding taxis versus Uber...and you know there are uber drivers that have under handed tricks just like the cab drivers.

Basically, there's no difference once you strip the exterior. Oh, and the pay.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Again, I speak from my EXPERIENCE riding taxis versus Uber...and you know there are uber drivers that have under handed tricks just like the cab drivers.
> 
> Basically, there's no difference once you strip the exterior. Oh, and the pay.


I disagree entirely. There is a big difference between taxi drivers and rideshare drivers, which is driven by the rating system and constant threat of deactivation which hangs over us. It makes us much nicer and more accommodating people, even if that isn't our nature every day.

There was no accountability in the taxi system so we can celebrate its downfall before our eyes like the Christians celebrated the downfall of Rome.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I disagree entirely. There is a big difference between taxi drivers and rideshare drivers, which is driven by the rating system and constant threat of deactivation which hangs over us. It makes us much nicer and more accommodating people, even if that isn't our nature every day.
> 
> There was no accountability in the taxi system so we can celebrate its downfall before our eyes like the Christians celebrated the downfall of Rome.


Like I said, you can have your opinion and I have mine.

Sure,

Celebrate the downfall while being under the constant threat of deactivation.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> There was no accountability in the taxi system


Oh yes there was and still is. The Regulatory Agencies here have had complaint procedures. Usually the driver faced a kangaroo court. It might have been better if the driver were presumed guilty until proved innocent, but, for years, the way that taxicab adjudication worked in the Capital of Your Nation was that the driver was deemed guilty even when proved innocent. The D.C. Superior Court had a habit of overturning decisions against cab drivers made by the various regulatory bodies over the years.

In addition, my cab company used to handle its own complaints. More than once, the Regulatory Authority sent my company a letter demanding to know what my company was planning to do about a driver's mistreating a customer. More than once we responded to the Regulatory Authority that we already had done the most that we could do: kick the driver out of the company. We did not issue the licence, therefore we could not revoke it.

When I was an official of that company, getting kicked out of it was financially harmful to the driver. We had the best radio business in the city at that time. If you mistreated a customer when I was an official of that company, there were consequences. I brought more than one driver before the Board to be expelled for egregious mistreatment of customers. If the driver overcharged, I made him pay back the WHOLE FARE, not just the amount of the overcharge. The ride was on the driver if he tried to cheat a customer. At the time, we did not have meters. We had zones.

I do not know about all other markets. I do know about New York and Boston. There were consequences from the regulators there for mistreating a customer.

In addition, being nice to an Uber customer who is looking for a free ride does not help. He will lie, anyhow, and, Uber will believe him. Uber has more than a few customers like that. Read these boards if you do not believe me.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Like I said, you can have your opinion and I have mine.
> 
> Sure,
> 
> Celebrate the downfall while being under the constant threat of deactivation.


Good to know I am entitled to my opinion without having the words in my opinion changed by those who disagree with them.

We are talking about the pax experience. The threat if deactivation gets them much better service from rideshare drivers than what they ever got from taxis, and better than what they deserve.



Another Uber Driver said:


> In addition, being nice to an Uber customer who is looking for a free ride does not help. He will lie, anyhow, and, Uber will believe him. Uber has more than a few customers like that. Read these boards if you do not believe me.


See above. You are making the obvious case that rideshare drivers must by necessity be more accountable than cabbies. My passengers comment about thus frequently when we discuss how much taxis suck!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Good to know I am entitled to my opinion without having the words in my opinion changed by those who disagree with them.
> 
> We are talking about the pax experience. The threat if deactivation gets them much better service from rideshare drivers than what they ever got from taxis, and better than what they deserve.
> 
> See above. You are making the obvious case that rudeshare drivers must by necessity be much more accountable than cabbies.


Paranoid much?

Glad to know you appreciate it, it would be nice if that's reciprocated but I won't hold my breathe.

And my experiences are as a pax, but I'm pretty sure you only pick and choose certain words to read.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Paranoid much?
> 
> Glad to know you appreciate it, it would be nice if that's reciprocated but I won't hold my breathe.
> 
> And my experiences are as a pax, but I'm pretty sure you only pick and choose certain words to read.


This is not really a coherent understandable response. I'm not paranoid. Are you literate much? I don't get what your reply has to do with my comment.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

This is a strange thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> This is not really a coherent understandable response. I'm not paranoid. Are you literate much? I don't get what your reply has to do with my comment.


I respond in kind.

Your first sentence to the quote I replied says what?

"Good to know I am entitled to my opinion *without having the words in my opinion changed by those who disagree with them*."

Sooooo (my first response was paranoid much? Do you get that now?)

That established, there's no point in engaging further since you can't even keep track of what you say.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I respond in kind.
> 
> Your first sentence to the quote I replied says what?
> 
> ...


No. I don't get that now and my opinion is that you should not belittle and degrade frequent contributors because they don't agree with you. It is immature. I don't care if you will be "engaging further" or not, that established and all.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> No. I don't get that now and my opinion is that you should not belittle and degrade frequent contributors because they don't agree with you. It is immature. I don't care if you will be "engaging further" or not, that established and all.


What part don't you get? The part where you say: "Good to know I am entitled to my opinion without having the words in my opinion *changed* by those who disagree with them."

And I follow with paranoid much?

Tell me how my words of engagement is any different from yours. How your: "This is not really a coherent understandable response. I'm not paranoid. Are you literate much? I don't get what your reply has to do with my comment." response is any less "belittling" then mine.

If you can't take someone responding to you, because maybe, just _maybe _you were a bit hasty in your response and therefore responded incorrectly...than that's on you.

But sure, let's throw weight around of "contributing" all the while throwing sling aka "immature" in the same response.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> What part don't you get?


All of it. Feels like more immaturity from you. And since you said you would not engage further, but did anyway, I am telling you I will not engage further, and I actually mean what I say. We will see you on another thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dropking said:


> All of it. Feels like more immaturity from you. And since you said you would not engage further, but did anyway, I am telling you I will not engage further, and I actually mean what I say. *We* will see you on another thread.


Your response is just as "immature" but you're right, I should have stepped above it and not engage with you in the same tone. I still am not resorting to the same low as you though...or you guys. Freudian slip or...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


Uber is a digital clone of the bandit cab industry prevalent in Eastern Europe 10 years ago

Same rates, same vehicle classes, same recently unemployed middle aged men part timing while between jobs, same blue collar guys doing it on their days off, same immigrants sleeping in illegally parked beater cars all over the place


----------



## Coca-Cola (Oct 11, 2017)

IMMA DRIVER said:


> Read the comments section from Uber passengers. I guarantee no one has ever said to a cabbie:
> "best ride ever"
> "this cabbie rocks"
> "My cab driver got me out of a huge jam, so thankful for him/her"
> ...


Yes, they reversed it at your (drivers) expense.



IERide said:


> Oh that reminds me!
> I had a pax last week that told me how he was forced to take a cab a few days prior (his company would pay for a taxi but not Uber).. said he'd never felt so un-safe in his life.. The driver was "rude and scary" ... Also said that all the times he's taken an Uber, everyone was either "very nice and professional" or at least "mostly nice and professional" ..
> 
> So yah.. It's pretty obvious why taxi companies are going out of business..


I had a pax last week that told me how he felt guilty taking Uber ride as the fare was so low, and he wonders how drivers can make a living out of it.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Rakos said:


> I don't know...
> 
> where you were cabbing...butt...
> 
> ...


That's a pretty expensive cab, not much income either for that shift, but before Uber neither of those amounts are normal, in 2004 I drove in a rather populous area, my cab was 2 years old, medium to brisk business, cab lease was approximately $60 for a 12 shift, profit approximately $180 after lease and fuel, fair pay in my opinion


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

The majority of Uber/lyft drivers have full time jobs and do this for shits and giggles and a little money to blow without feeling guilty about it. Cabbies are usually desperate, barely able to speak English, scam artists with mostly sickly yellow ugly smelly vehicles that are overpriced. But hey, someone has to pick up the medicaid patients from the worst neighborhoods in the country.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> The majority of Uber/lyft drivers have full time jobs and do this for shits and giggles and a little money to blow without feeling guilty about it. Cabbies are usually desperate, barely able to speak English, scam artists with mostly sickly yellow ugly smelly vehicles that are overpriced. But hey, someone has to pick up the medicaid patients from the worst neighborhoods in the country.


Yea you now pick up those patients at .51 per mile before expenses.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, I would say to that....I don't pick up those pax AND thankfully the rates up here are .75 per minute (before expenses). HOW can you guys down there drive on that crap! Seriously.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

It's the lowest on both sides


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Dropking said:


> See above. You are making the obvious case that rideshare drivers must by necessity be more accountable than cabbies.


I am doing no such thing. I am curious to see how you drew that conclusion.



Dropking said:


> Are you literate much?





sellkatsell44 said:


> you can't even keep track of what you say


...........and he has a double standard. He lectures you not to "belittle frequent contributors" yet, he presumes to belittle you by asking rhetorically if you are literate, which implies that you are not. Further, he calls you immature. Two names for that are "hypocrisy" and "double standards". There are other names for it, as well, yet the banner beneath both your and my ID preclude my posting said names.



Dropking said:


> you should not belittle and degrade frequent contributors because they don't agree with you. It is immature.





kdyrpr said:


> The majority of Uber/lyft drivers have full time jobs and do this for shits and giggles and a little money to blow without feeling guilty about it*do not know where they are going and generally do not know what they are doing out here as what I originally posted, before someone who does know corrected it, amply demonstrates.*. Cabbies are usually desperate, barely able to speak English, scam artists with mostly sickly yellow ugly smelly vehicles that are overpriced*well informed about their jurisdiction of licensure and generally know what they are doing out here*.
> 
> But hey, someone has to pick up the medicaid patients from the worst neighborhoods in the country.


FIFY

If you will read some of the topics on these boards, you will read about Uber and Lyft drivers' complaining about picking up medicaid patients, as well.



2Cents said:


> Yea you now pick up those patients at .51 per mile before expenses.


^^^^^^^This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

The TNC boys can pick up the medicaid patients at whatever rate, but, at best, they are doing it for 1998 cab rates (New York City). For the rest of the country, it is 1979 cab rates, or worse. They get the same problems in 2018 that the cab drivers had in 1979, but with 2018 expenses.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You specifically said cab driving has been going on for over 400 years.


What about those foot powered pedi-cabs in India and China, can you even imagine running thru animal feces and human waste to transport people.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

GT500KR said:


> What about those foot powered pedi-cabs in India and China, can you even imagine running thru animal feces and human waste to transport people.


This one has CLEARLY never been to a major urban airport's TNC staging area....


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

GT500KR said:


> What about those foot powered pedi-cabs in India and China, can you even imagine running thru animal feces and human waste to transport people.


Sounds like an Uber driver, just gas powered lol


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I can't follow this thread at all.

ANGRY WORDS!!

LOUD NOISES!!


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

Adieu said:


> This one has CLEARLY never been to a major urban airport's TNC staging area....


You are correct sir or madam, sh*t stinks, and it's everywhere


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I can't follow this thread at all.
> 
> ANGRY WORDS!!
> 
> LOUD NOISES!!


Don't mind it that's just the mob.... no, not the tailored italian kind, the other, ANGRY kind

Git yer torches and pitchforks, now 3 for just $19.99!!!


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

jaystonepk said:


> I can't follow this thread at all.
> 
> ANGRY WORDS!!
> 
> LOUD NOISES!!


Then don't follow it


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

GT500KR said:


> What about those foot powered pedi-cabs in India and China, can you even imagine running thru animal feces and human waste to transport people.


I regularly run through that crap...

And I transport humans too...8>)

Rakos


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm happy with my life, that's all that matters.


----------



## Hrcabbie2 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm sorry that I labeled you Uber drivers as cab drivers. You are in fact NOT a cab driver since you do not drive an officially licenced cab. You are, however, performing the same service as a cab driver, whether in a cab, your own car, with a horse and carriage, rickshaw, or piggyback. You're rate of pay for said service is comical, the proper rate to transport people for pay was set correctly by the taxi industry, irregardless of your opinion of the taxi industry. It costs a certain amount to perform your service with a reasonable amount of profit for all involved, which is inadequate with uber or any like service. Ride-sharing? You are not sharing a ride with anybody, you are transporting people for profit, which isn't much based on your own comments. You are third world country contractors, and will continue to be exploited as such while you continue to provide your services. At least the nasty, slimy cab drivers were able to survive before you, you will not survive afterwards.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

/sarcasm

The red-headed stepchild of the internet.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

/internet

The red headed stepchild of..

Sarcasm...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am doing no such thing. I am curious to see how you drew that conclusion.
> 
> ...........and he has a double standard. He lectures you not to "belittle frequent contributors" yet, he presumes to belittle you by asking rhetorically if you are literate, which implies that you are not. Further, he calls you immature. Two names for that are "hypocrisy" and "double standards". There are other names for it, as well, yet the banner beneath both your and my ID preclude my posting said names.
> 
> ...


How chivalrous of you to come to the defense of a gal. What a progressive awoke contribution to the site and excellent use of your time. I am wiser, and a changed person having read it.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on _*for about 400 years, or more*_.


Is your name Connor MacLeod of the clan MacLeod by any chance?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Here's the deal, and I'm only going to say it once. OP is right, sort of...no wait, definitely...I think.


----------



## Ms Stein Fanboy (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dropking said:


> passive aggressive posturing is a downer. Did you have a bad day?


How is asking you why or how you clearly pissed 2 separate taxi drivers off passive aggressive? I'm as direct and straight forward as you can get, you're the one who suddenly got tight-lipped and shy when posed with the question.

There's no need to be passive aggressive when getting to the point.



ColdRider said:


> Just, LOL @ you.
> 
> I only agree with the cab taking long to pick you up.
> 
> ...


I'm having a tough time believing a driver lit a butt with you in their car. Was this in Uber's earlier days when pax might be less inclined to say something or rate poorly? Did you say anything? I'd rather be dropped off on the side of the road (to catch another ride) and late for work than smell like an ashtray all day. Icky!!


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> I'm sorry that I labeled you Uber drivers as cab drivers. You are in fact NOT a cab driver since you do not drive an officially licenced cab. You are, however, performing the same service as a cab driver, whether in a cab, your own car, with a horse and carriage, rickshaw, or piggyback. You're rate of pay for said service is comical, the proper rate to transport people for pay was set correctly by the taxi industry, irregardless of your opinion of the taxi industry. It costs a certain amount to perform your service with a reasonable amount of profit for all involved, which is inadequate with uber or any like service. Ride-sharing? You are not sharing a ride with anybody, you are transporting people for profit, which isn't much based on your own comments. You are third world country contractors, and will continue to be exploited as such while you continue to provide your services. At least the nasty, slimy cab drivers were able to survive before you, you will not survive afterwards.


"Survive" my arse.....In 2015, the mean annual wage for taxi drivers and chauffeurs was $26,070.
No wonder I see so many taxi drivers sleeping in their cars. They can't afford beds on their yearly income.



Hrcabbie2 said:


> You're rate of pay for said service is comical, the proper rate to transport people for pay was set correctly by the taxi industry, irregardless of your opinion of the taxi industry


This is 2018 and the world has changed. There are platforms like AirBnb, amazon, ebay, uber, etc.... that let the markets dictate and determine what fair pricing is. Taxi's were never at the forefront of such revolutionary changes.



Hrcabbie2 said:


> You are not sharing a ride with anybody, you are transporting people for profit,


The passengers are ridesharing with drivers. Also strangers share rides via Uber pool, Lyft line. Drivers are sharing their own vehicles with passengers, service animals, food, etc...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I'm having a tough time believing a driver lit a butt with you in their car. Was this in Uber's earlier days when pax might be less inclined to say something or rate poorly? Did you say anything? I'd rather be dropped off on the side of the road (to catch another ride) and late for work than smell like an ashtray all day. Icky!!


Go ahead and find it hard to believe but it was 100% truth.

It was last year. I was working full time and going to school full time. I had gotten out of class and had to be at work in 30 minutes. We were on the highway while he blasted rap music. Then I smelled the cigarette. He had his window fully open but I still could smell it.

I didn't say anything, I really had to get to work. I didn't have the time to get into an argument and get kicked out of his car.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

They call it rideshare but its no longer your car.


----------



## Uberon1986 (Apr 14, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Just, LOL @ you.
> 
> I only agree with the cab taking long to pick you up.
> 
> ...


Good I'll do the same thing and blow it right in you're face I'm mean you're still gonna give drivers one star so it don't matter does it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more. Did any of you take a cab before Uber? Would you have considered driving a cab before Uber? I think not, yet you expect it to be something better because of Uber. You're a cab driver people, you're experiences are nothing new and the general public percieves you as such. They didn't give a crap about cab drivers then, and don't give a crap about them now, you guys just do it for pennies now in your own car! Uber on!


Uber improved the model 
Destroyed the taxis

Overall I agree with your sentiment


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

PMartino said:


> We are serious. And don't call us Shirley.


you can call me any thing you want, just don't call me early in the morning,jmo


----------



## JJUberman (Nov 14, 2018)

Three words; Airports and Uber Premium. *****
SH8T, thats five. Dammit....and Hybrid. That's six now....$%^&


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Hrcabbie2 said:


> Welcome to the world of cab driving, been going on for about 400 years, or more.


I remember my first car. It was a 1618 Ford Crown Vic...


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Uberon1986 said:


> Good I'll do the same thing and blow it right in you're face I'm mean you're still gonna give drivers one star so it don't matter does it.


Okay.


----------



## Sunshells (Jul 24, 2017)

Not me...seriously...I would drop this cr** in a second if I did not need the money and did not have the health issues that make driving all I can do right now...am trying to find other options...


----------

